# Review: Zeiss 135mm f/2 Milvus



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 27, 2017)

```
Bryan at The-Digital-Picture has completed his review of the Zeiss 135mm f/2 Milvus series lens. The review starts with what appears be high praise, as Bryan asks; “<em>Is the Zeiss 135mm f/2 Milvus lens perfect?”</em></p>
<p><strong>From TDP:</strong></p>
<div>
<div>
<blockquote><p>If the Zeiss Milvus 135mm f/2 Lens featured autofocus, it would be a must-have lens for all serious kits. As it does not, the applications for this lens are more limited. Still, if a manual focus lens works for your 135mm application, this lens is a very highly recommended solution.</p>
<p>The image quality coming from this lens is so high that, it seems to me that Zeiss could have used yellow paint, emblazoned it with the Otus brand name and charged double the price. Still, the price is not low, the lens is not light and AF is not featured, but otherwise, this is another drool-worthy Zeiss lens. It is hard not to love this lens. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-135mm-f-2-Milvus-Lens.aspx">Read the complete review</a></p></blockquote>
</div>
</div>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2nmYDgf">Zeiss Milvus 135mm f/2 ZE Lens for Canon EF at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful lens. Personally, I would need a tripod with this focal length, low f stop, and no AF.

I almost need a tripod 100% of the time with my Canon 135 f/2L. Not the steadiest hands around.

It will be interesting to see Canon's next incarnation of this.


----------



## infared (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like another incredible Zeiss lens..it looks beautiful and has high praise from Brian, too.....but no AF is the killer for me at that focal length. IS would be a huge bonus, too. Is stunning Zeiss IQ enough in 2017???
I am interested in seeing if Sigma bestows a 135 f/1.8 on us at half the price, with AF. I know I would love it to have some image stabilization too, but apparently that is not in the offering.
I would also like to see a head to head review of the Sigma and the Zeiss...OK...you can throw in the Canon "L", too!


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 27, 2017)

I'd like to point out the ZE version of this lens (which is also friggin amazing) is marked down to $1499 at B&H right now: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909189-REG/Zeiss_1999_675_135mm_f_2_0_Apo_Sonnar_ZE.html


----------



## infared (Mar 27, 2017)

Axilrod said:


> I'd like to point out the ZE version of this lens (which is also friggin amazing) is marked down to $1499 at B&H right now: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909189-REG/Zeiss_1999_675_135mm_f_2_0_Apo_Sonnar_ZE.html


Nice call...Dustin Abbott gave that lens a quiveringly great review!....and that is some serious savings on that lens. So is this lens discontinued with the advent of the Milvus?


----------



## Axilrod (Mar 27, 2017)

infared said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to point out the ZE version of this lens (which is also friggin amazing) is marked down to $1499 at B&H right now: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909189-REG/Zeiss_1999_675_135mm_f_2_0_Apo_Sonnar_ZE.html
> ...



Correct, that's why they're offering the big discounts. The 15mm f/2.8 has also been reduced from $2999 to $1999. I was considering the Sigma 135mm f/1.8 but may go with this one since it's only $100 more (although it lacks AF).


----------



## infared (Mar 28, 2017)

Axilrod said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...


Interesting conversation. I am aware of the price drop of the Zeiss 15mm as I was shopping for a lens in that focal range. I just decided to purchase the brand new SamYang/Rokinon 14mm SP f/2.4, new, for $900. I am highly impressed with that piece of glass. It has electrical contacts and is very manageable to manually focus because the great DOF compared to a 135mm! LOL! I think that 135mm may be my next focal length...but I am going to patiently wait for more reviews to come in before I make any decisions. 

You can save another $100 here on the ZE version if you are patient about the shipping. I have bought from them and never encountered any import duties or problems.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Carl-Zeiss-135mm-f-2-APO-Sonnar-T-Telephoto-Lens-Canon-ZE-2-135-EXPRES-gift-/131552320439?hash=item1ea1211bb7:g:dAwAAOSw4A5YuHn9


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 29, 2017)

Seems to be a great lens in terms of IQ but ... without IS and AF it isn't to interesting for me as a "walkaround tele lens".
After I have bought a 70-200 4 IS USM I am convinced that IS gives a lot of freedom to choose the needed f-stop value or to be able to take photos in low light. I will never buy a tele lens without IS again just with the old fashioned 5D with its 13 MPix. Future resolutions will enhance the importance of IS furthermore.

But if I needed a high quality 135mm lens for a satellite e.g. to map mars from a 100 km high orbit it would be the lens of choice. AF not needed and IS in a well stabilized satellite too not needed.


----------



## sdsr (Mar 29, 2017)

infared said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to point out the ZE version of this lens (which is also friggin amazing) is marked down to $1499 at B&H right now: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909189-REG/Zeiss_1999_675_135mm_f_2_0_Apo_Sonnar_ZE.html
> ...



But it's also worth noting that Dustin - consistent with every other review I've read - says that the Rokinon/Samyang 135mm f/2 is barely inferior to the Zeiss. I've not done the comparison myself, but I have compared it to my 135L, and the Rokinon/Samyang is plainly better in every respect (leaving aside AF). And unlike the Zeiss the Rokinon/Samyang costs c. $450 (I paid $100 more for mine a year ago and thought it a ludicrous bargain then; it's obviously even more so now). At that price, lack of IS and AF may seem less significant. (I use mine on a Sony a7rII which has IBIS and makes MF - which I prefer anyway - easy.)


----------

